# R.I.P. Mr Bun



## marnarojas (Feb 2, 2009)

*(Written Friday, January 30, 2009)*

*We arrived home from Mexico City just a few short hours ago. We were fortunate enough to see one of the best wildlife specialists, but it was soon very evident that Mr. Bunâs abscess was very extensive and complicated. New x-rays showed that not only were molar roots involved but there was also a complete dislocation of his lower jaw bone, probably due to pressure build-up from the abscess. The bone was altered in other areas and the specialist, who is also a good friend, warned me that the post-operative care for Mr. Bun would be critical and there were no guarantees for success with surgery, but she still she pleaded with me to give her the chance to try to help him. I asked her to let me be alone with Mr. Bun for awhile while we sorted everything out. I thought a lot about Gizmo, I thought a lot about the month that Mr. Bun had been on antibiotics without seeing any real improvement. I thought about how compromised his immune system must have been by now, about how we could be involved in the same situation with more abscesses three or four or five months from nowâ¦â¦â¦â¦â¦.and I thought about how happy Mr. Bun had always been and what happiness he brought to our family. Late in the afternoon I took the very painful decision to help Mr. Bun hop peacefully out of this world and into the next. Our doctor, Berenice was supportive, and we could not have had a better friend at our side in those moments. It was a cloudy day. I held Mr. Bun close to my heart, and all of the sudden the sun broke through the clouds with great splendor and splashed a warm, radiant light across Mr. Bunâs little body. I knew that he was binky dancing at Rainbow Bridge.

**Dr. Berenice called me at my hotel late last night. I had asked her to do an autopsy so that she might learn also from my great teacher, MR. BUN. She told me that we had taken the best decision. The abscess was more extensive than any she had ever seen; it encircled the trachea and a vital arteryâ¦â¦â¦â¦..she told me that she would have euthanized my precious little bun during surgery upon seeing that. : (*

*I am sad. I will miss him very much. Maybe someday Iâll have another bun-bunâ¦â¦â¦â¦â¦..he opened a door to another world of joy for me.*

*We laid Mr. Bun to rest back home in Acapulco this afternoon at sunsetâ¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦..on a nice, cushy bed of hay covered with all of his favorite herbs: Mint, Cilantro, Parsley, and of course CARROTS!*

*Thank you so much for all of you at RO for your help and concern.*

*Marna and my Angel-Bun!*


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2009)

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh Marna, 

I have been thinking of you recently and wondering how you are doing.

It is so apparent that you loved Mr Bun with all your heart and that love for himwill never be taken away.

I was so hoping that there would be good news in Mexico City and I am so sorry that it didn't work out for him 

He had his very special life with you.

I also learned through this what a wonderful person you are, particularly in your attempts to help the animals of Mexico

It is so needed there and such a huge undertertaking ..but you area person who is capable of changing things.

I really enjoyed my contacts with you during Mr Bun's problems and really hope that you hang around the forum a little even without a bun right now We need people like you!!

you have a huge heart

Love and hugs 

Maureen


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Mr. Bun after all you went through to help him. He was a fortunate bunny to have your love. :hug:


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Mr.Bun
I hope your ok, my PM box is always open if you need someone to talk to.



:rainbow::rose:RIP Mr.Bun:rainbow::rose:

-
Karlee


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Mr. Bun was a very special guy. He had a more wonderful life with your family than he could have gotten anywhere, and the best care possible. It's so sad that there wasn't anything you or the vet could have done, but he is thankful for your difficult decision to put him to sleep. 

Binky free, Mr. Bun. :bunnydance::rainbow::bunnydance:


----------



## Leaf (Feb 3, 2009)

((hugs))


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 15, 2009)

we are so sorry you had to have Mr. Bun put down. From what you said, the poor little guy must have been in a lot of pain, but it's still not easy to do. Our little Commander Bun-Bun got sick and even though we had her on anti-biotics and were using a syringe to feed and hydrate, she just kept going downhill. I was going to take her in Monday morning(six months ago) but she passed away sometime between 3am and 5am. We were so sad at her passing as she was our very first rescued bunny, but we knew she was no longer in pain and we were thankful not to make the trip to the Vets. Hang in there and hang onto all the happy memories--binkies, lap rabbits, that furry little rocket running around you..........Larry and Nancy


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so sorry about Mr Bun . It is obvious by your post that he was a much loved little guy, and you did everything you could have done for him. I hope, one day, that you find another rabbit - I know he will be very lucky to find you!

God Bless, Mr Bun!

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your loss.  Mr. Bun sounds like he was a special little guy.

Binky free, little one.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 20, 2009)

I just read this thread today. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 25, 2009)

I just read this thread today as well..

im very sorry.

Yuu'll see him some day.
He will be happily wiating for you at the bridge.

Prisca
my pm box is open for you.

x


----------



## marnarojas (Feb 25, 2009)

With heart in hand, I want to thank all of you who have shared words of comfort with me here. Your little buns have surely touched your lives in such a way as to make you very sensitive, and caring friends. I am still trying to get my mind wrapped around the physical absence of Mr. Bun. I miss him terribly, but am peaceful knowing that he is no longer suffering. I will be forever grateful to my little friend Mr. Bun for coming in to my life so softly, so silently and opening me to a new world of sharing, and for introducing me to such a wonderful group of generous spirits. Thank you all. You will find me on the Forum from time to time..........someday I will have another Bunny! Hugs and Binkies, Marna


----------



## irishlops (Feb 26, 2009)

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....


----------



## marnarojas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you so much for the "gentle reminder" that lies in this lovely description of that magical place called Rainbow Bridge. I like to imagine Mr. Bun's happy little binkies there!


----------



## irishlops (Feb 27, 2009)

and all the veggies to eat.....
and thinking of you, waitiing for you to come one day.
im sorry for the big loss in your life, but when your sad think of that.
if you have other rabbits, i tell them that , so they are happy that there friend is in a good place...


----------

